# trailer axle



## randyo3629 (Feb 10, 2017)

do all boat trailer tube axles have an arch to them?


----------



## Johnny (Feb 10, 2017)

I saw this article on a RV website - - - 
seems like if not done correctly, the off-set camber
can result in uneven tire wear leading to failure


https://blog.easternmarine.com/trailer-axle-camber-what-its-all-about/







.


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 10, 2017)

Most trailers come with arched axles. Some lightweight trailers may have straight axles. The arch is to offset any bending that may take place under heavy loads. This is my understanding of it, I am not a trailer manufacturer.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 10, 2017)

Not all axles have this. There are some straight axles out there. There are a couple of reasons for the camber. One, It improves tire wear when hauling heavy loads as the bends and keeps the tire from riding on its edge as Johnny mentioned. Lighter loads with the camber are not as hard on tires as the heavier loads are without the camber. Two, It improves tracking and cornering ability. Three, Although minor the tire will be more perpendicular to the ground when you jack the axle up to change the tire. 

There is a lot of engineering that goes into axles for certain applications. Some trailers are designed for certain loads and the axles, springs, shackles, spindles, hubs, wheels, tires and all of the hardware are designed for that specific load. It can get complicated.


----------

